# Silent Application Install with Batch Files



## djm0001 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this has been posted/solved somewhere else. I am trying to install applications from a server onto our local machines. The biggest goal being to be able to run installations 100% silently so that the end user doesn't even know it happened. Is there an easy way to find out which applications take which parameters/switches on the cmd line?

for testing purposes i am trying to install ccleaner and the first box that appears is to select your language. how can i find out what the actual name of this field is so i can provide the value before it even asks.

\\_server_\_share_\ccleaner219.exe [LANGUAGE = ENGLISH]

i'm assuming it is something along those lines but that doesn't work. If somebody could point me in the right direction i'd really appreciate it. thanks

-keep in mind i am new to batch file scripting-


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The installer would have to support using command line switches.
You can try *progname.exe /?* or *progname.exe -?* to see if it will list any, or contact the author to see if it's supported.

If you know what installer the program is using, you can check their website for info.

InstallShield
Microsoft Windows Installer
CCleaner

Doing a search for *ProgramName command line switches* or *ProgramName command line parameters* will often locate the info.
For example, *ccleaner command line switches* finds the above link as the first one.

So for CCleaner you would use:
*ccsetup222 /S /L=1033*
to silently install to the default path in English. (222 is the latest version)


----------



## djm0001 (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome, thank you very much


----------

